# Like/Follow us on...



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

So, I've been using my facebook biz page more and more, and finally set up a twitter account for the biz too. I would like to get more "followers" on both the spread the word of my awesomeness. I plan on putting a facebook and twitter button on my website, but my question is this:

Where is the best place for the buttons? Home page? Contact us page? All of them? What say you, and why? TIA

And oh, btw, if you want to keep up with cool stuff in the wallpaper/painting industry, and see some cool jobs we do, feel free to _*like*_ us here:

https://www.facebook.com/ProWallpaper

And *follow *us here:

https://twitter.com/#!/ProWallpaper


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Every page I say. You know I handed the business page over to the lady and I told her I wanted to get some more likes. The weekly reach went up over 11,000 %.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking page Tim, I just "liked" ya. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm so liking you.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Do I hafta "like" you in public?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Every page I say. You know I handed the business page over to the lady and I told her I wanted to get some more likes. The weekly reach went up over 11,000 %.


























































Your reach must have sucked ass before like mine. Even posting pics will boost the reach pretty good.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Every page I say. You know I handed the business page over to the lady and I told her I wanted to get some more likes. The weekly reach went up over 11,000 %.


Holy crap! What did she do? Post topless shots or something?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Just around 40 new likes. Each time someone likes anything it shows up in all their friend's feeds. She is always on facebook, it drives me a little nuts.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

gotcha.. any return favors are appreciated www.facebook.com/pressurewashing


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Also added likes for all of you !


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Already got ya Tim  Already had Tommy too, and thought I had Ken too but had to like his page.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Sweet, now I'm trading Thanks for Likes.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol  And Im just building up my post count.


----------



## MartyDukes (Mar 22, 2008)

I've found that you won't get a lot of click throughs from your website to facebook or twitter. Go ahead and put the links or icons on your page if you'd like but you should have a social media strategy separate from you webpage. 

It mostly includes liking/friending people who are in your target market and starting conversations with them. 

One way I've found to boost my facebook reach dramatically is to buy ads from facebook to have people like my page. Its relatively cheap and can build your likes really fast. Other than that, just get out there and network. 

Good luck.


----------



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> So, I've been using my facebook biz page more and more, and finally set up a twitter account for the biz too. I would like to get more "followers" on both the spread the word of my awesomeness.


Tim, Everybody knows you are awesome already. It is overkill.

Personally I am on the fence about Facebook and Twitter for SEO purposes. I get all different stories about how effective it is for SEO. The good thing is that paperhangers rarely need much SEO since there are so few of them. And keeping a Facebook page current is a lot of work (but I don't have to tell you that.) Nothing is worse than a stale blog or Facebook page.

Now with Google Places being replaced by Google+ it remains unclear how much value being a contributor on Google+ is going to be compared with Facebook in terms of SEO....but I know who I'm betting on. Since Google wants to rule the world it sort of makes sense to get on board with them since they are trying to compete in that arena of social media.

One hurdle that never goes away is converting nimrods with lots of free time to hang out online into paying customers. The obstacle for a painter or paperhanger is finding potential customers within driving distance isn't it? It doesn't seem to get you anything by being followed and consider awesome in Alaska.

It would be nice if Google+ (and Facebook) had a geographic radius setting so that only people within 50-100 miles could share in the awesomeness...but as far as I know they don't. As for Google+ Circles, which I have yet to understand, it doesn't seem to limit the circles geographically.


----------

